# Planning a Bachelor Party......



## titus0327 (Sep 7, 2010)

Im helping plan a bachelor party, for my cousin, and our menu is going to consist of Pulled Pork, Deep Fried Turkeys, BBQ Baked Beans, Potato Salad, and Cole Slaw.  My mouth is already watering just typing that, cant wait.  Anyways, we are expecting anywhere from 50-100 people.  I'll have a more definate count closer to the actual event.  So, being this is my first time feeding more than 5 people, I was hoping you folks could lend a hand with some general pound/person ratios for all of the food we're doing.  That would be a great deal of help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eman (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are doing PP sammies figure 1/3 lb of PP per person. turkey 1/4 lb per. person. 3 oz scoop

 of potatoe salad per person same w/ the slaw. If you are making dutch's wicked beans i use 2 of the gallon cans per recipe (they are better out the freezer) and i'd do 2 times this for 100 folks so 4 times the recipe.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is a potato salad we use for events and we always get lots of requests for the recipe

Gary’s Potato Salad

Serves 10 

Go the local deli and have them cut you one slice each of these meats. Each slice should be about the thickness of your little finger.

Soprasetta - these slices will be about 3” round

Hard Salami - you want the larger one about 3” round

Ham – this is going to be about a  3 X 4 “ hunk  - cut this in half and save for another use.

Cut these into small chunks then throw them into a food processer and fine chop into little pieces and set aside for assembly

10 small potatoes boiled

1/2 - 3/4  medium onion chopped  ( depends on your taste)

Thawed frozen peas - green beans - white corn 2 cups combined – more corn                                                                       and peas than green beans

Mayo to taste - 

Garlic Powder to taste

Salt to taste    

Pepper to taste

Boil the potatoes and save the water 

Cool the potatoes and the water until well chilled

Peel and cube the potatoes 

Add in the potatoes, onion, meat, veggies, mayo (large spoonful per layer), spices  in layers and mix with your hands when done- add a little of the water for moisture - the potatoes are going to absorb a lot of the mayo and water - I start with 1/4 cup water before I add any additional  mayo

Chill and taste after an hour or so and adjust mayo and seasonings. Chill for 3-4 hours


----------



## alblancher (Sep 9, 2010)

What exactly will you cook for the Strippers?

Remember, you are cooking for a bunch of young men that will probably be drinking pretty heavy. If it's like any bachelor party I have been to.  You will need more food then you think, stay away from anything greasy.  Have lots of chips handy, they would go crazy for ABTs.

Now I ask again, What exactly will you serve the strippers?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 9, 2010)

emans proportions are about right, and alblancher's right on about the abt's, those will go over big time, and maybe make up some moink balls.

As far as feeding the strippers, go with sausage.


----------

